# sorta off brand pants



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

so ive been looking for pants and i went to a shop and tried on a pair of vans XL.

they were tight on my butt by a bit but i got in them. so the guy ordered me a pair of XXL's

my question is.. if these dont fit, what other brands are out there that make bigger sizes for big guys. ie: columbia

ive seen that columbias xxl's are like 44-47.. i mean im not that big but compared to vans xxl's bein 42 or somethin like that it seems like that would be a better choice.

if yall can understand what i just said please help me out!

thanks,
-nick


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Those Vans XXL will be fine width-wise, but length will be quite long (if you're not tall).

Mostly all of the "hardcore snowboarder" gear is XL 38-40 made for pre-teens to young adults.

Look into more of the ski-oriented brands, such as Spyder, Marker, etc.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks bud im a 6 footer so i think it'll be not to bad on the vans im not to worried on width just so when i move i dont feel like my ass is gonna come out of thepants haha

but i will look towards spyder, never heard of marker tho ill look into em


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

It sounds like we're about the same size, I just picked up a pair of Burton Ronin Cargo pants in XXL and they fit good, I bet the Vans will also be OK. I found last year's model for $45 so there are some good deals out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm a big guy too, 6'3", 260 lbs, 38 waist, and i've found Quicksilver XL to fit quite nicely. Helly Hansen in XXL fit real nice on those colder days with ample room for layering.


----------

